# Zugreifen/Benutzen anderer Variable aus anderer Klasse



## HiImSkulte (26. Dez 2016)

Hallo liebe Java-Community,
ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen angefangen mit Java (spez. Spieleprogrammierung) und daher noch nicht all zu viel Wissen, habt Gnade  .

Also, ich habe eine Klasse namens "Window" die mein Fenster (JFrame) öffnet und in der render()-Methode habe ich folgendes stehen:

```
public void render() {
            BufferStrategy bs = getBufferStrategy();
            if (bs == null) {
                createBufferStrategy(3);
                return;
            }
          
            screen.clear(0);
            screen.render(0xC0C0C0);
          
            Graphics g = bs.getDrawGraphics();
                g.create();
                g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
      
                // BUTTONS  
                DrawObjects.drawButtons();
                // STRINGS / INTEGERS
                DrawObjects.drawStrings();  
                // LINES
                DrawObjects.drawLines();
              
                g.dispose();
                bs.show();
        }
```
Nun habe ich die Klasse DrawObjects in der folgendes steht:

```
public class DrawObjects extends Canvas {

    public static void drawButtons() {
        Window win = new Window();
        win.render();
      
    }
  
    public static void drawStrings() {
      
    }
  
    public static void drawLines() {
      
    }

  
}
```
*Mein Problem:*
Ich möchte jetzt in die Methode drawButtons() schreiben:
g.fillRect(0, 0, 200, 50); (_zum Beispiel_)
*Wie greife ich nun auf *
_Graphics g = bs.getDrawGraphics()_
*von der Window Klasse zu?*
Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin von der drawButtons() Methode auf die Variable Graphics g zuzugreifen.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## Robat (26. Dez 2016)

Du kannst es deiner `drawButtons()` als Parameter übergeben.

Dein Aufruf müsste dann so aussehen:

```
DrawObjects.drawButtons(g);
```

Deine Implementation könnte dann so aussehen:

```
public static void drawButtons(Graphics g)
{
     g.fillRect(0,0,200,50);
}
```

Gruß
Robert


----------

